# DuraBond 90 brown bag



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

Can sand be mixed with Durabond 90 to make a 1/2" thick scratch coat?


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

well yes sand can be added to durabond and it can be apllied that thick however it depends on what your planning on doing with it . outside i would say no it wont hold up overtime if thats what your planning.


----------

